# installing sprinkles



## union (Sep 26, 2004)

can anyone let me know hoc much can i charge to install sprinkles heads


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

You can charge as much as you want.


----------



## finehomes (Feb 4, 2007)

Shouldn't be very much....when I install sprinkles I just grab a handful, hover over the cake, and drop them on the frosting.

I'd say about $3.50 ought to cover it.


Sam


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

What the.........."10-06-*2004*, 07:19 PM"

And WTF is a SPRINKLES head?


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

[email protected] Charlie - how much digging did you do to find that one?


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

:w00t: Just LMAO

Charlie, you found a funny one in the morgue! Please find some more:jester:

What's scary is that this guy has probably "instal sprinkul hed" in places that people actually occupy by now.


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

SLSTech said:


> [email protected] Charlie - how much digging did you do to find that one?


I was duped.

Some noob responded to one this bozos other posts (also five years old). I checked his profile and previous posts...I don't now what this place was like in '04, but it looked someone chumming the waters.


----------

